# honda dont run at 3600 rpm no more



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

lol i put a briggs governer spring on it so it runs faster, about 5400 rpm
runs like a champ, dont foul plugs :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good but still i'd get rid of the .......................... thing


----------



## SavageThrash (Sep 1, 2004)

wat motor did u put it on?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What happened to the middle of the night killing story? I thought it's dead and you bought a lawn-boy? I have some real good lego models of lawn-boys.  :lol: 

Love them smileys.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hondas are crap to me period............


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> What happened to the middle of the night killing story? I thought it's dead and you bought a lawn-boy? I have some real good lego models of lawn-boys.  :lol:
> 
> Love them smileys.


oh ya, cole got rid of you before i posted that its fixed and i didnt get a lb

oh wait, yiu were there for the lawnboy part, i told ya i got a statesman riding mower!!! instead of a lawnboy

u wanna battle? i'd be happy to punk


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

btw, bugman, it cuts like a bat outta heck now, it just uses alot of gasoline now, and all those damned addititves


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah like my 3.5 hp briggs without the windvane governer . just a throttle cable i stole of a rider. keeps her running right when at idle. then all the way down for a bitchin cut through a field of tall vines,bushes,and 6 year old crab grass. drinks a full tank of gas every five minutes and uses a little oil but i only use it a few times a year. cuts like a son of a b.. i use super with that octane booster in her hahahaha. running at over 120 octane with racing fuel mixed. only use a little of that alchohol though. i really don't care if it blows i've got others. plus its a briggs it'll take it.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That's real nice. Who's Cole?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

probably someone he knows, hates, and wants to beat the crap out of them.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

good one. :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i know some people i know hate and want to run them over but you gotta keep your cool (sometimes)


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> That's real nice. Who's Cole?


the owner of the site :tongue: 
his username is serygo, does that ring any bells? :roll:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

.............


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What about balls? LMAO! just kidding. How is that site doing? I haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

lol lol ballllllllllllllz


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That was stupid. :jest:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> What about balls? LMAO! just kidding. How is that site doing? I haven't been there in awhile.


doin pretty good man, 2 new members, then bugman joined :dude: 
lol
i told cole to unsuspended he said you can wait for your month to be up


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> lol lol ballllllllllllllz


 i once had a 3.5hp briggs from a returned walmart murray 88 buck cheapie
was knocking a bit, went to mow like that the piston and rod flew out the back of the block, it hit me in the balllllllllz  it freaking hurt


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol:  :lol: that ones always funny. good thing you weren't hurt too bad.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

That sounds like you should sue murray. It sounds painful. Am I banned from your site?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

naaaa don't sue em the're in to deep any way. it was a misused engine


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> That sounds like you should sue murray. It sounds painful. Am I banned from your site?


 its a one month ban, i am trying to get serygo to unban you early


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what the heck did he do to get banned


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

just being myself. You can't be that these days. It pisses people off.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep thats true


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I gave jonathon the guys password. I woder if he screwed up his account yet. 

Bugman jonathon and scott. Gardenweb fears our names. They will be sorry for screwing with us.

muwahaaaaa


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> That sounds like you should sue murray. It sounds painful. Am I banned from your site?


anyway, it would have been brigg's fault, it was the engine that was faulty,, not the mower :tongue:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Did you screw up his account? Jadcock's account?


----------

